
Presentation2.0 – Quickly prepare and present presentation - deepsadhi
https://github.com/deepsadhi/presentation2.0
======
brudgers
Interesting project, curious about what inspired it.

If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
deepsadhi
Thanks.

While I was in college, many times I could not present presentations to mass
because the lack of projector. Seeing the need app that could help us present
presentations even in the absence projectors, I started working on
Presentation2.0. The project also got momentum from hackathons, realizing the
need of preparing and presenting presentations instantly.

Yah I have posted to Show HN
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11438232](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11438232)

